# PowerMadd Handguards with Wrap-Arounds



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

I was PM'd today by someone wantring to see how I mounted my handguards. I tried writing them back but for some reason I couldn't attach a pic. So I will apologize in advance if there are already posts for this. But I did say I would get these pics to him. So anyhoo here they are.

I did have to adjust the controls for my winch and my rear brake, I can't remember if I did anything of the throttle side to make them for or not.

I hope this helps you my friend. If not let me know and i'll take my cam to work tomorrow and take a few more shots for you.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Mine are set up the exact same way, no your dont have to move the throttle just the rear brake/diff lock down a bit. I mounted my hand and thumb warmer controller on the bar holding the left hand gaurd


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> Mine are set up the exact same way, no your dont have to move the throttle just the rear brake/diff lock down a bit. I mounted my hand and thumb warmer controller on the bar holding the left hand gaurd


 
Yeah I didn't think I had to move the throttle controls. I mounted my hand-thumb warmers underneath the digital gauge. I had it mounted a few days before I got the hand guards.


----------

